# AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.7 is out



## jonup (Apr 28, 2022)

For what it is worth, Asrock has posted the first AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.7 bios that I have seen so far. Most impressive of all it is for and A320 mobo.

A320M-HDV R4.0


----------



## Teihan36 (Apr 28, 2022)

what is new in the version?


----------



## 95Viper (Apr 28, 2022)

Teihan36 said:


> what is new in the version?


*It is part of the BIOS version 7.20

1. Support Cezanne CPU
2. Update AMD AM4 AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.7*

*This BIOS doesn't support Bristol Ridge CPU, do NOT update this BIOS if Bristol Ridge CPU is being used.
**It requires to update BIOS to 7.00 before updating this version.
*** User will not able to flash previous BIOS once upgrading to this BIOS version.


----------



## jonup (Apr 28, 2022)

Teihan36 said:


> what is new in the version?











						AMD Isolates Windows 11 and Windows 10 Performance Stuttering Issues to fTPM
					

Does it take ages for the taskbar calendar and notification center to load on your Windows 11 PC powered by an AMD Ryzen processor? Notice random stutters in performance? Chances are, the lag is caused not due to user-interface bugs by Microsoft, but hardware. AMD discovered that certain...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## Ibizadr (Apr 29, 2022)

Edc past 140 can reach 1.5v?or still bugged?


----------



## GingerMarc (May 1, 2022)

jonup said:


> For what it is worth, Asrock has posted the first AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.7 bios that I have seen so far. Most impressive of all it is for and A320 mobo.
> 
> A320M-HDV R4.0


And one X370 Board have the BIOS






						ASRock > Service
					






					www.asrock.com
				








GingerMarc said:


> And one X370 Board have the BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Edit: Is see on "Service site from ASRock" But not on the BIOS Site for all BIOS


----------



## chrcoluk (May 1, 2022)

They have never done a full changelog.

These new AGESA can add or remove bios option features.  When I went through the different AGESA versions on my b450, the transformation in the bios was spectacular between different versions.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 1, 2022)

chrcoluk said:


> They have never done a full changelog.
> 
> These new AGESA can add or remove bios option features.  When I went through the different AGESA versions on my b450, the transformation in the bios was spectacular between different versions.


AsRock has been the most detailed about warnings though


----------



## GingerMarc (May 1, 2022)

jonup said:


> For what it is worth, Asrock has posted the first AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.7 bios that I have seen so far. Most impressive of all it is for and A320 mobo.
> 
> A320M-HDV R4.0


And ASUS A520M-K Have a BETA BIOS from 29 April 2022

AGESA 1.2.0.7 ^^


----------



## mechtech (May 5, 2022)

same with mine









						GA-AX370-Gaming K3 (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE Global
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




see msi lagging with the bios updates though

isn't 1.2.0.7 supposed to fix a stuttering issue??  or will that be ..0.8??

edit.  Updated.  Ram reverted from 2400 to 2133.  Changed it back and letting it chew through prime 95 for 24 hours


----------



## mechtech (May 9, 2022)

Updated my mobo and reset ram and ran prime 95 for 12 hours no issues.


----------



## dgianstefani (May 9, 2022)

Still on beta for Asus


----------



## harm9963 (May 9, 2022)

No issues !


----------



## Ferrum Master (Jun 1, 2022)

Yes, ASUS has stated a fTPM fix with this AGESA


----------



## GingerMarc (Jun 1, 2022)

Ferrum Master said:


> Yes, ASUS has stated a fTPM fix with this AGESA
> 
> View attachment 249476


My ASUS have already BIOS Updates on 2022/05/13 ^^ (A320M-K) and Worked


----------



## Assimilator (Jun 1, 2022)

Still waiting for 1.2.0.7 on Crosshair VII Hero and Crosshair Vi Hero...


----------



## GingerMarc (Jun 1, 2022)

Assimilator said:


> Still waiting for 1.2.0.7 on Crosshair VII Hero and Crosshair Vi Hero...


I think is Coming in June 2022 ^^


----------



## droid-I (Jun 8, 2022)

MSI had put out this for eg. B350 motherboards, seems it had lost support for a few older R5 CPUs, as I tried.
Would have thought backward compatibility is there, but it is not. Seems be wider affected than Bristol Ridge CPUs.

AGESA ComboAm4v2PI 1.2.0.7

There is no easy way to revert, so be aware.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Jun 15, 2022)

Biostar has released an update for my X470GTQ. I have not updated to it yet. Just installed the June 2021 update today as I was still on the original December 2019 UEFI and I have had continuous USB problems with this computer (across different Linux distributions and kernel versions and with different devices; CPU is a Zen+ 1600 AF).


----------



## Misko78 (Jun 17, 2022)

I have a MSI A320M PRO-E and Ryzen 5 2600, and also have a ton of USB issues. Will a new bios update with AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.7 work with my CPU? Also is a new bios update mandatory for Win11?


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Jun 17, 2022)

Misko78 said:


> I have a MSI A320M PRO-E and Ryzen 5 2600, and also have a ton of USB issues. Will a new bios update with AGESA Combo V2 PI 1.2.0.7 work with my CPU? Also is a new bios update mandatory for Win11?











						AMD's Bugfix for Ryzen Stuttering Now Widely Available
					

Spoiler alert, almost all AM4 motherboards already have the microcode update




					www.tomshardware.com
				



"It's also worth noting that the early USB issues plaguing Ryzen platforms have been fixed since the AGESA 1.2.0.2 microcode update went live earlier this year. So if your board did not come with a 1.2.0.2 patch (or others such as 1.2.0.5 and 1.2.0.6b), AGESA 1.2.0.7 does include this additional hotfix."
"For users planning on upgrading to AGESA 1.2.0.7 on an older 300 series or 400 series motherboard, there are some extra necessary precautions to consider.

A lot of these older motherboards that are receiving the new AGESA update are getting them in the form of beta BIOS updates. Unfortunately, these beta BIOS' are only partially tested, unlike official BIOS revisions. As a result, you could encounter some additional bugs when installing a beta BIOS."

"MSI is one of the strongest vendors supporting AGESA 1207, with effectively all its motherboards supporting the new microcode either in official or beta bios formats. 

A320: All boards feature 1207 support in both official and beta bios format except one model."

Regarding Win 11:
"This update includes fixes for the infamous fTPM stuttering bug"
"In March, AMD announced that it had identified a severe stuttering issue on Ryzen systems that was solely related to the Trusted Platform Module. The issue would cause Ryzen systems to stutter or freeze temporarily. The problem is made even worse because TPM support is mandatory for Windows 11."
So seems like this update should be available for your motherboard and like it is a good idea to update to resolve the USB issues as well as to ensure stability on Windows 11.


----------



## Misko78 (Jun 20, 2022)

My board is the one with beta bios. I managed to flash the beta bios successfully and it works with Ryzen 2600. As soon as i booted into Windows I've received the message to upgrade to Windows 11.


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Jun 25, 2022)

Was still experiencing USB issues with an external 2.0 port (in Startech 4-port adapter connected to header on motherboard) so I updated to 1.2.0.7 from the Biostar June 2021 UEFI release (I think that's AGESA 1.2.0.2): just booted up my computer and again my USB WiFi adapter was not working (connected to a normal USB 3.0/1 port on the motherboard). I already strongly suspected it was going to be the case as in the Linux dmesg output during boot I saw that the kernel was unable to access a USB port ("usb 3-4: device descriptor read/64, error -110"; "usb 3-4: device not accepting address 4, error -6"; "usb usb3-port4: unable to enumerate USB device") again. Like always, after I plug it into another USB port, the device is detected and works. It is always a different port that refuses to work. Getting really tired of these gremlins. Why couldn't AMD hire/subcontract competent people to create a chipset? Never experienced any of these issues on my old Kaveri and Carrizo HP laptops or my old Sandy Bridge ThinkCentre. I am glad that I have a laptop with reliable USB that I can use for tasks where reliable USB is absolutely critical because I don't trust my desktop at all when it comes to that. Don't really know what I can do about it. I don't have the money to go Alder Lake. The only option there is is selling this motherboard+CPU combo+CPU fan (and inevitably losing money) and downgrading to something older and/or less powerful (Godavari or maybe a Rocket Lake i3 in the best case scenario).


----------



## Pictus (Jun 26, 2022)

mplayerMuPDF said:


> The only option there is is selling this motherboard+CPU combo+CPU fan (and inevitably losing money) and downgrading to something older and/or less powerful (Godavari or maybe a Rocket Lake i3 in the best case scenario).


I would try the radical solution, but not expensive proposed in








						My new built 18 core on the Rampage extreme encore wont work with my Roccat keyboard
					

My build wont except almost any keyboard commands and I  have another identical rampage motherboard with exactly the same issue. The keyboards I have work perfectly fine with my older build on the rampage 5 extreme and the Intel core I7-5960X but when I plug the keyboards into the Rampage...




					www.techpowerup.com


----------



## mplayerMuPDF (Jun 26, 2022)

Pictus said:


> I would try the radical solution, but not expensive proposed in
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am sorry but I am not buying some random no-name card. I found a Startech version of those but they still have a pretty high percentage of 1-star reviews with people describing even worse USB issues than I am experiencing. So thanks for the smart idea but I don't think this is a good option for me. I don't want to waste any money on this frankly. Better to save the money for a replacement.

I will be buying a new keyboard soon that I think will suit me better (and my current one is 8 years old already anyway) and it comes with a PS/2 adapter and my motherboard comes with PS/2 keyboard port, so I will use that so I at least don't lose my keyboard anymore.

I am really not amused by this issue. I was willing to accept some teething problems but this is a 4-year-old CPU/chipset now so they should have been long gone. This is completely unacceptable for a mid range CPU and a high-end chipset. Thumbs up to Biostar though for continuing to provide UEFI updates with a new AGESA for this motherboard (and still including a PS/2 port). Furthermore, AMD have demonstrated that they aren't any better than Intel when it comes to anti-consumer behavior but rather that it is just a matter of having the means, so I see no reason why my next CPU should not be Intel again (although I actually hope we will see affordable ARM or RISC-V (micro)ATX motherboards with UEFI/ACPI soon).


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jun 26, 2022)

Misko78 said:


> My board is the one with beta bios. I managed to flash the beta bios successfully and it works with Ryzen 2600. As soon as i booted into Windows I've received the message to upgrade to Windows 11.


You have a WUD pestering you


----------

